# Location of the decocker button on the P99



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Where is the decocker button on the P99? I believe I read somewhere it is located on the back of the slide. Is that correct? I assume if you push the decock button the first round is fired double action while if you don't push it after racking the slide, the first round is fired single action. Is it easy to inadvertently push the decock button? 

Info and photos appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

The decocker on the P99 is on top of the slide......and no there is no way to decock the P99 unless you intend to do so....it is a "button' that is flush with the slide and you have to push it down to decock
the H&KL P2000 has the decocker on the rear of the slide ... which I think is a great location since it works for lefties too......
and yes if you don't decock the P99 the first shot is SA... if you decock it is DA


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

*+1 on what Uncut says...*

Here's a pic:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you tilt it to the left, decock it 2 times, and turn it counter clockwise briefly, you can catch Bill O'Reilly on the built in radio :smt082


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info and picture. I have another question: How much trigger pull is required both for d/a and s/a? Both in terms of pounds of pressure needed to fire and length of trigger travel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think on the A/S, thr pull is 8/4.5lbs. Something like that. Can't tell ya abut the distance - might be in the catalog. I'll try and check later. I gotta dig it up.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If you tilt it to the left, decock it 2 times, and turn it counter clockwise briefly, you can catch Bill O'Reilly on the built in radio :smt082


Nothing less than I would expect from a gun as highly touted as this one on this forum.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The AS has an 11 lbs DA pull and a 5 lbs. SA Pull. The Anti-stress & DA length of travel is .55 in (14mm) and the SA length of travel is .31 in (8mm). The reset is just under .25 in (6.3mm).


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Not sure on the distance, since I don't measure that, but my 2001 P99 has a double action pull of 9lbs and 5lbs single action.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

SA is 4.6 lbs.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> If you tilt it to the left, decock it 2 times, and turn it counter clockwise briefly, you can catch Bill O'Reilly on the built in radio :smt082


Actually, to get O'Reilly you have to tilt it to the Right!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Actually, to get O'Reilly you have to tilt it to the Right!


Damn, U are right... I always get that mixed up :smt115 :smt115


----------

